# [RESOLVED] cannot start php_fpm



## fred974 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello,
When I try to start php_fpm using `/usr/local/etc/rc.d/php-fpm start` I get the following error:

```
[24-Feb-2014 13:51:08] ERROR: unable to bind listening socket for address '/var/run/php-fpm.sock/': No such file or directory (2)
[24-Feb-2014 13:51:08] ERROR: FPM initialization failed
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/php-fpm: WARNING: failed to start php_fpm
```

Dos it mean that I need to `touch /var/run/php-fpm.sock`?

I'm using  an NGINX 1.4 jail on FreeBSD 10 with MySQL 5.6 database
/usr/local/etc/php-fpm.conf

```
[global]
pid = run/php-fpm.pid
events.mechanism = kqueue
[www]
user = www
group = www
;listen = 127.0.0.1:9000
listen = /var/run/php-fpm.sock/;
listen.owner = www
listen.group = www
listen.mode = 0666
pm.max_children = 5
pm.start_servers = 2
pm.min_spare_servers = 1
pm.max_spare_servers = 3
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: cannot start php_fpm*

It's set to a directory instead of a file:

```
listen = /var/run/php-fpm.sock/;
```
It should be:

```
listen = /var/run/php-fpm.sock;
```


----------



## fred974 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you  problem now solved


----------

